# Minha estação WU online! mas...



## nuninho (8 Set 2015 às 12:55)

Olá. 

Podes ver as minhas temperaturas, vento, chuva... em Weather Underground online! 

A minha estação é PCE-FWS 20 Solar.

Mas... esta assinatura (olha fundo da minha mensagem) não tem imagem WU!? Como?


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Set 2015 às 13:07)

Parabens pela estação.
Quanto a assinatura não te posso ajudar, tambem na altura um user me ajudou, não me lembro quem foi.


----------



## nuninho (8 Set 2015 às 14:32)

A imagem WU já está nesta assinatura! Obrigado!


----------



## nuninho (8 Set 2015 às 21:43)

Nova foto da minha estação (clicar "About this PWS" em WU)


----------



## nuninho (9 Set 2015 às 01:01)

oh! Desculpe... Agora já activei average wind. 

Obrigado.


----------

